# I found an amazing girl, and she LOVES cubing!



## DAE_JA_VOO (Feb 12, 2009)

How's it guys 

My girlfriend loves cubing. That's just SO freaking awesome. 

On the day i met her, i had to drive her home, and she found my cube in my car and couldn't believe that i could actually solve it, and quickly too! She asked me to teach her, and now she has a PB of 1:11. She wants to get faster now, and I'll teach her Fridrich soon, assuming she wants to do all that studying 

Very often she'll just sit and cube while we're driving. It's just so awesome. Hahahah.


----------



## coolmission (Feb 12, 2009)

lucky bastard -.-


----------



## julesv (Feb 12, 2009)

Girl Friend what??!!! *returns to computer terminal*


----------



## Fobo911 (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice job! I've already gotten 16 rejections on Facebook from that "Single Cuber Looking for Cubette" note! (Though it was meant to be sarcastic and not serious, haha)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 12, 2009)

congratulations

wish me luck on getting my own


----------



## coolmission (Feb 12, 2009)

I heard the new type A GFs are absolute crap. Go for type D instead  Preferably DoubleD


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 12, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> 凸凸凸凸凸凸



I love Chinese characters.


----------



## blah (Feb 12, 2009)

This is a forum for all ages, you know...


----------



## hypercube (Feb 12, 2009)

let's hope it lasts....women can change their mind before you say "sune"


i can see some of those seducin' team bld sessions though


----------



## mazei (Feb 12, 2009)

If only I were this lucky.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 12, 2009)

coolmission said:


> lucky bastard -.-



My thoughts exactly.

The number of cubing references in this thread might be one of the reasons we are so jealous...


----------



## n5k (Feb 12, 2009)

Imagine the day you want to marry her - just take a solved 7x7x7 or something, and write "Will you marry me" on one of the sides, and then scramble it and give it to her ;p hehe.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 12, 2009)

n5k said:


> Imagine the day you want to marry her - just take a solved 7x7x7 or something, and write "Will you marry me" on one of the sides, and then scramble it and give it to her ;p hehe.



The only problem is she will just have to finish the centers to get the gist of the message. That kind of kills it.


----------



## hypercube (Feb 12, 2009)

Sir E Brum said:


> n5k said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine the day you want to marry her - just take a solved 7x7x7 or something, and write "Will you marry me" on one of the sides, and then scramble it and give it to her ;p hehe.
> ...




there are ways...you can write a letter in each piece and avoid centers...plus if you include center pieces,they may not be solved exactly how you wrote it...i think


----------



## n5k (Feb 12, 2009)

Only if you stay within the stickers I think.
Not if you write letters across the stickers, maybe with a brush or caligraphic type font.


----------



## peipeiowen (Feb 12, 2009)

congratulations


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 12, 2009)

hypercube said:


> Sir E Brum said:
> 
> 
> > n5k said:
> ...



That is true. I would like to find a programming girlfriend and I can embed it in the code as some stray comment. We can all dream though, right?


----------



## Odin (Feb 12, 2009)

Congratz Dae Ja Voo! And check it out we're already planning your marriage!Your so Lucky!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pr3miuM (Feb 12, 2009)

We share that luck! 

About 8 months ago I was walking with her through the city we entered a typical "random stuff" shop. I came across a regular rubik's cube and I recalled that I had played with it a long time ago but was unable to fix it. I got facinated right away and bought one. She didn't care much at this point but I spend the afternoon turning it and seeing what the inside looked like. That evening I was determined to solve it. Using the booklet I could just about complete a layer or two but no further. I went more and more desperate and frustrated because I just couldn't completely do it. I watched numerous videos on youtube.. nothing helped. I had to solve it before I went to bed.. so after many.. many hours in to the night.. I gave up.. being frustrated as I was I just dissassembled it and put it back together. When I tried to solve it again next day.. i got it on first attempt......

I know now .. that I just put 1 stupid edge the wrong way in that afternoon .. making the puzzle impossible...

Wait.. this isn't about GF's.. uhm well I hope you liked my story anyway. 
More ontopic: Soon after I learned how to solve it whitout looking at the algs on the papers. My times were around 2:00. At this point my GF became interested and wanted me to explain. In about 45 minutes she could solve the whole cube out of her head. I bought her a cube too then since she really started to enjoy it. Then I got an DIY.. and then got her one too. The race was on.. I got 1:40.. but she kept on beating me with 1:30. But soon we were on the same level and were just racing eachother for fun. She avarages around 55 with LBL. I proceeded to learn fridrich and avarage around 30.


----------



## Erik (Feb 12, 2009)

hmm most girls are not really interested in the cube, they just want an excuse to spend more time with you


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 12, 2009)

Erik said:


> hmm most girls are not really interested in the cube, they just want an excuse to spend more time with you



lies, i like the cube!


----------



## BinomDreher (Feb 12, 2009)

"Screenshot or it did'nt happen!!!11"

Just kidding, you got lucky dude


----------



## nitrocan (Feb 12, 2009)

Say what?
Damn I'm ultimately jealous.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 12, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > hmm *most* girls are not really interested in the cube, they just want an excuse to spend more time with you
> ...



He didn't say all. But I wonder why there is such a high male to female ratio.


----------



## hypercube (Feb 12, 2009)

Sir E Brum said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Erik said:
> ...



because women like things like shopping,hair,nails,lipsticks and britney spears....

however there are a lot of females that are less interested in those things,but are too lazy to study enough to understand a thing with 6 coloured faces...

furthermore women tend to care more about other's opinion about them,and lot's of them may picture themselves cubing,but not doin' it because they think others would think they are nerdy and stuff like that...

imagine for example anjelina jolie cubing....


----------



## tim (Feb 12, 2009)

hypercube said:


> because women like things like shopping,hair,nails,lipsticks and britney spears....
> 
> however there are a lot of females that are less interested in those things,but are too lazy to study enough to understand a thing with 6 coloured faces...
> 
> ...



You're talking about stupid humans here.


----------



## elimescube (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey, Ettiene... My girlfriend averages under a minute and occasionally hits times in the 40's.


----------



## hypercube (Feb 12, 2009)

tim said:


> You're talking about stupid humans here.



exactly...


of course i am not racist in any possible way,and indeed not some kind of woman dominator,but i have seen that girls tend to be more caring about their image than boys,and they tend to be more "mainstream"...cubing isn't like a mainstream sport


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok, I have a funny story. I went to this store to buy a rubik's 5x5 and 4x4. I could solve it, so the cashier asked if I could show her. When I showed her, she was about to set me up with this girl who could also do the rubik's cube almost as fast as I could. She said that if I return to the store sometime later in the year, she will give me this girl's email. I haven't been to the store when she was working since, but I found out she was going to set me up with somebody who was almost through university. I am only in grade 11.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 12, 2009)

there's an exception, though

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE8KwmFW2N4






lol


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow. Like 4 4/5:1 ratio.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 12, 2009)

actually i have got boys into cubing, so it does work the other way too... i taught erik how to solve..... *ahem*


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 12, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> actually i have got boys into cubing


 me too, my brother and a few of my classmates wanted to learn how to solve the cube because they see me cubing all the time


----------



## riffz (Feb 12, 2009)

My girlfriend isn't very interested in cubing, although she is good at math and is very intelligent.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 12, 2009)

Why are you all talking about women not liking the cube?

I have almost never seen a woman that DIDN't like the cube.
I have actually been locked inside the building I work because a woman said "I am not leaving untill I finish it" (a 2x2x2). We got rescued an hour later (and yes, she finished it)

(and I laughed really hard when I read


> because women like things like... britney spears



Most men I know seem to "appreciate" Britney just fine as well


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 12, 2009)

You lucky [word that should not be used].


----------



## hypercube (Feb 12, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> (and I laughed really hard when I read
> 
> 
> > because women like things like... britney spears
> ...




bad for them i suppose 

like,what has a song by britney spears has to teach us?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 12, 2009)

hypercube said:


> like,what has a song by britney spears has to teach us?


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=399


----------



## shelley (Feb 12, 2009)

hypercube said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > (and I laughed really hard when I read
> ...



I think you're missing Arnaud's point... Let's just say a subset of Britney's fans don't appreciate her as a musician.


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats!



coolmission said:


> I heard the new type A GFs are absolute crap. Go for type D instead



Type C is still the best, no matter what.


----------



## hypercube (Feb 13, 2009)

shelley said:


> I think you're missing Arnaud's point... Let's just say a subset of Britney's fans don't appreciate her as a musician.




haha....i get it now,but still,i enjoy smart women...britney spears does not seem so bright...i don't know she might look like a bimbo or what but i am not attracted to her....


(considering me not getting the joke,or his point w/e, by the first try,i have serious doughts about smart women enjoying me....  )


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 13, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



type C JTW!!!!! wait for c4u to start selling type c II


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 13, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> type C JTW!!!!! wait for c4u to start selling type c II



Yes, Type C daniel. I'm gonna have a party when CII comes out. Anyway, congrats!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 13, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > type C JTW!!!!! wait for c4u to start selling type c II
> ...



it's already out, you know, but not on c4u yet


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 13, 2009)

oh BTW, you said that your girlfriend loves cubing, but what about YOU?


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 13, 2009)

Time to revive the CII thread...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 13, 2009)

Did this thread somehow get off topic?

On-topic: I met a chick at some high school open house-ish thing and she had a cube in her purse. She said she used the method "hammer", of course my parents didn't get the joke at first...their reply was "oh, Emerson, is that the method you use?" heheheh

P.P.S. - by hammer she didn't mean she smashed it...she just (somehow) took it apart with a hammer and then reassembled it...according to her she just likes to do that a lot :S


----------



## JohnnyA (Feb 13, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> there's an exception, though
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE8KwmFW2N4
> 
> ...



HE GOT SMASHED
Awesome!


----------



## maltew (Feb 13, 2009)

My girlfriend's pb is 28,xx. Her favourite cube is the 7x7. It's actually pretty nice to have a girlfriend who is into cubing too. Although I'm scared that she might get better than me on big cubes :O


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 13, 2009)

maltew said:


> My girlfriend's pb is 28,xx. Her favourite cube is the 7x7. It's actually pretty nice to have a girlfriend who is into cubing too. Although I'm scared that she might get better than me on gib cubes :O



So what if she is better?


----------



## maltew (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll probably brake up with her and the cube...


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 13, 2009)

maltew said:


> I'll probably brake up with her and the cube...



You take your superiority too seriously.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats mate, honestly...

If I found a girl who did that, I wouldn't care if she was the best in the world (Okay, I would, but I would LOVE her for that) (and by "best in the world" I mean anything better than me, but a double meaning is nice too); I would just be thrilled to have somebody who had the same interests as me...

Now to find one that likes metal, cubing, gaming and NOT DOING HOMEWORK... LOL.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Feb 13, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Now to find one that likes metal, cubing, gaming and NOT DOING HOMEWORK... LOL.



Oh, she loves metal. She's absolutely in love with Underoath and Emery, to name a few.

She's freaking perfect i tell you


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 14, 2009)

i had a girlfriend like that! then after 2 years she surprised me by leaving me for another man who lives 4-5 states over that she's never met.
(forgot to mention how he's a alcohol-abusing 19 year old [we're 16] and gotten a girl pregnant?)
somethings i don't yet understand. haha

yay depression/broken-hearts! and hiding it behind foney "haha"s!


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 14, 2009)

damn, my sister doesn't count


----------



## goldencuber (Feb 14, 2009)

I got a lot of people into the cube, and more girls than guys too. But it turns out all the guys have no problem bringing their cubes to school asking me for more (they're on 5x5's), but some of the girls seem to have forgotten about their cubes. 
o the VP of our cube club is a girl though


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 14, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > Now to find one that likes metal, cubing, gaming and NOT DOING HOMEWORK... LOL.
> ...



Okay, try this (my "definition" of 'perfect'):

A girl who would have to like Hammerfall, In Flames, Linkin Park (WTF?! ), Powerman 5000 and Coheed and Cambria...

As well as love Warcraft III (DotA, especially... ;P), Counter-Strike: Source, and Age of Empires (Rise of Rome)...
She would also have to cube and be as lazy as me, but still love doing random things.

 I love making "standards" hard.


----------



## xxbeanxx (Feb 14, 2009)

Don't waste your time looking for a girl who likes metal and/or cubing or anything else you may love.

I married a girl who hates metal, don't understand cubing, can't figure out poker, and is confused by anything related to freethinking..but I would never trade her for a chick who liked any of those things.

The moral of the story is don't be shallow. Who cares if she does or doesn't like cubing or whatever geeky thing you are obsessed with. Keep your closest interests for yourself so you will always have a sanctuary...this is what true happiness is.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 15, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > hmm most girls are not really interested in the cube, they just want an excuse to spend more time with you
> ...


same here Charlie! haha


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 16, 2009)

hey...does my tutor's sister count?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Feb 16, 2009)

Listen to this. I gave my GF my 5x5 for the weekend. I made a slight mention on how to build the centers, then mentioned that you use a similar concept on the edges, and then mentioned that it's then a 3x3. Last night she solved it.


----------



## Pitzu (Feb 16, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Listen to this. I gave my GF my 5x5 for the weekend. I made a slight mention on how to build the centers, then mentioned that you use a similar concept on the edges, and then mentioned that it's then a 3x3. Last night she solved it.


Hmmm.... Is it the best activity at night?! 
(I'm just jelaous. )


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 16, 2009)

xxbeanxx said:


> Don't waste your time looking for a girl who likes metal and/or cubing or anything else you may love.
> 
> I married a girl who hates metal, don't understand cubing, can't figure out poker, and is confused by anything related to freethinking..but I would never trade her for a chick who liked any of those things.
> 
> The moral of the story is don't be shallow. Who cares if she does or doesn't like cubing or whatever geeky thing you are obsessed with. Keep your closest interests for yourself so you will always have a sanctuary...this is what true happiness is.


When you are 16, you might think that your dreamgirl/guy is just another version of you. When you get older you realise that sharing some things while also having a live outside of eachothers interest is a much better match


----------

